# Poached apples in red wine with cinnamon marscapone



## Ishbel (Dec 21, 2004)

This smells like mulled wine when cooking, so it's extremely Christmassy!

1 pint red wine
4.5 oz granulated sugar
4 dessert appled, peeled halved and cored
1 cinnamon stick
1 clove
Zest of one lemon and one orange


*Marscapone cream*
5 oz marscapone
1-2 tablespoons (UK size!) of sifted icing sugar
1 teaspoon of ground cinnamon

Plae the wine and sugar in a heavy sauccepan.  Place over a genetle heat until the sugar dissolves.

Add the apples, cinnamon, closve and zest of the lemon and orange.

Poach the fruit, turning the apples ocasionally, using a wooden spoon.  The apples should absorb the colour of the wine.

When the apples are tender (but not mushy) remove using a draining spoon to a glass dish.  Reduce the wine by boiling rapidly to a syrup consistency.  Strain this over the apples.

Beat the marscapone, add the cinnamon and sugar to taste and serve it with the poached apples and syrup.


----------

